

John L. Sullivan Fights America - dang
http://publicdomainreview.org/2014/04/30/john-l-sullivan-fights-america/

======
mcherm
So this appears, on the face of it, to have nothing to do with "Hacker News".
It is historical. It has to do with startups or wireless web applications.

But I learned something from it. The guidelines state that an appropriate
article is "anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity". And I found
that this tale of how America's first "sports superstar" (as the article
classifies him) was enabled by changes in technology (particularly the
railroads), not just social changes, that this tale was somehow intriguing.
Made me stop to think what kinds of social changes our current technological
innovations may bring (are bringing) and where these will wind up.

So, one up-vote from me.

~~~
dang
History certainly does have to do with Hacker News. So does any other topic of
intellectual substance. That's always been the case.

Glad you enjoyed this one!

